
Ask HN: How do you use your tech skills for public good? - nrjames
I&#x27;m curious what side projects, second jobs, hobbies, etc. you all have where you apply your programming, data, engineering, and&#x2F;or other tech skills to help the world. By &quot;public good&quot; I mean anything from contributing to public health research to addressing income inequality, homelessness, climate change, etc. -- anything that you consider to be in the public good.<p>For my part, I&#x27;ve recently done some pro-bono data engineering and analysis work to help understand the impact of the Syrian conflict on the healthcare system there, in conjunction with some researchers who are trying to understand the burden of the war on the health of the population and diaspora. I&#x27;m considering a hobby project that would use the UN&#x27;s Sustainable Development Goals as part of a strategy game, which would support SDG advocacy.<p>What tech projects and&#x2F;or hobbies do you have that you consider to be in the public good?
======
edent
I work for the UK's civil service. I advise (bits of) the government about
technology policy. At the moment, I'm focussed on the National Health Service.

We're hiring! [https://healthtech.blog.gov.uk/2019/07/25/join-the-
digital-t...](https://healthtech.blog.gov.uk/2019/07/25/join-the-digital-
transformation-team-at-nhsx/)

As much fun - and noble - as my side projects are, there's nothing like
putting your money where your mouth is.

~~~
lucasverra
How open to non UK (yes EU) workers are those state digital agencies ?

Some indication would be :

\- Out of the last 20 people (really) employed at X state digital agency i've
talked to, Y have probably not a UK passport

~~~
edent
I don't have the exact figures - I'm sure you could FoI it. But, anecdotally,
I work with people from around the EU, Canada, USA, and beyond.

------
mtmail
OpenStreetMap both private and at work. Adding new places or opening hours of
shops in nearby. Maintaining related open source tools. Open map data help
addressing inequality in third world countries which commercial providers
usually ignore.

[https://www.hotosm.org/](https://www.hotosm.org/)

Specifically the operations group is looking for help
[https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2019/06/21/help-the-
owg/](https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2019/06/21/help-the-owg/)

------
jibla
I volunteer to a nonprofit which I've founded myself
[https://giveinternet.org/](https://giveinternet.org/). Since I come from a
developing country Georgia (Europe), I have experienced first-hand the
transformational power of connectivity in improving people's lives. I believe
that Internet access is a human right, but also a privilege which the
developed world takes for granted.

------
DoreenMichele
I run a bunch of blogs. My "tech" skills are minimal (for the HN crowd). I
know some HMTL and CSS (and I have a mostly unused Certificate in GIS).

It's mostly the information that's useful.

Though I'm trying to figure out how to make it something more than _just a
hobby._

------
J_W_Cushman
How are you all on this fine WWW I need to prosper for me most importantly, my
Son, others less fortunate as guidance. ¿

------
J_W_Cushman
I am a reformed criminal, I have done jail, and probation, stuff I did, I
would like to give back to the real and perceived victims, families and
friends, Coulple of problems I came across,it is hard to get even the worst
kind of job,i would like bypass this recurring problem cycle of failure very
high excon like my self, i want to start a new invention and start a small
business nonprofit at first and who no knows I may have to continue to pay for
past sins God will be my guidance, it will be Advanced facial recognition on a
cellphone, i got a 8g touch windows base android. I got extensive ideas to
real and perceived problems will have to build proof of concept, There is no
single data base on criminals, veterans, ICE, my it would have the combined
mugshots from all, offsite website able to store, safely, large data, and be
stable, I have found off shore bootleg video host hypothetically
"Putlocker.com,

~~~
el_dev_hell
> There is no single data base on criminals, veterans, ICE, my it would have
> the combined mugshots from all, offsite website able to store, safely, large
> data, and be stable, I have found off shore bootleg video host
> hypothetically "Putlocker.com,

What are you suggesting here?

A centralized database of mugshots from multiple government sources? If so,
what would this be used for?

~~~
J_W_Cushman
An invention that is quick efficient, easy to use for all kinds of law
enforcement, thank you for your response I will be able to go in detail when
someone agrees to write code and have thier stuff uploaded or not, notoriety
or not it is up to them¿

~~~
J_W_Cushman
I know alot do not like law enforcement of any kind, do to a small few,
spoiled it for all¿ But this is a chance to make a difference before it is too
late¿

~~~
J_W_Cushman
This is a serious problem, I think Your skills, and I can contribute greatly,
think of it as the next great opportunity you and I get into on ground floor,
if this is beyond what this website is about please delete no hard feelings,
let there be peace and tranquility, as I reach for the beyond ¿

